# What keeps you staying Natural ?



## McGuire86

Just curious to see what motivates you to bodybuild naturally ?

I'm natural and take pride in having natural gains also because I'm uneasy about the potential side effects from steroids. However I see more and more people doing it and they seem fine, no sides or anything. I also know of people younger than me who were alot smaller than myself, who didn't train or anything. Then I see them 1 year later after steroid use and they are ALOT bigger than myself. So I ask myself why am I doing this when I could be doing that ?

So what are your personal reasons for why you stay natural ?

Thanks!


----------



## Warman

as personally dont feel that steroids fit my needs, im 19 with just over a years training on me, put on 2st but thats begginers gains and a life of sports started with a big appetite there, gains have nearly hit a stop recently and it will feel good to get over it naturally, when i reach nearer my genetic limit i will contemplate them alot more though, they do a hell of a lot for building muscle thats undeniable!


----------



## zak007

it really is hard to stay natural when you see the difference in someone after a cycle but you can still make decent gains after a while from being natural tbh things stopping me would be

1. side effects most BIGGEST

2. jabbing... hate needles with a passion!!

3. people knowing and talking about it

4. source as mentioned earlier

and last of all you have a sense of pride as you didn't cheat to get to where you are :thumb:


----------



## Glassback

I take immunosuppressant drugs therefore I can't take steroids. I always used to be against them until I learned more about them. I don't see a problem with them providing they are used sensibly and by people wo have trained for a while natural first.


----------



## Warman

Rq355 said:


> it really is hard to stay natural when you see the difference in someone after a cycle but you can still make decent gains after a while from being natural tbh things stopping me would be
> 
> 1. side effects most BIGGEST
> 
> 2. jabbing... hate needles with a passion!!
> 
> 3. people knowing and talking about it
> 
> 4. source as mentioned earlier
> 
> and last of all you have a sense of pride as you didn't cheat to get to where you are :thumb:


Steroids are only cheating if you are breaking rules of a sport federation in my opinion.. ie its not cheating in body building that isnt naturals only?


----------



## zak007

well its not really cheating I was going to edit that cause I knew itll get mixed reviews from people but its kinda cheating its hard to explain....

basically what I was trying to say is that theres more pride in doing it naturally


----------



## Pkant2002

I would say lack of knowledge and lack of idea where you buy would stop me.


----------



## Warman

Rq355 said:


> well its not really cheating I was going to edit that cause I knew itll get mixed reviews from people but its kinda cheating its hard to explain....
> 
> basically what I was trying to say is that theres more pride in doing it naturally


ye i understand was just responding with an opinion, It all boils down to the person if you feel pride thats part of your motivation it differs for each, I can understand where your coming from tho.


----------



## Cythraul

im gaining strength every week, so dont feel the need to take them yet, and before i do i feel that i want to get my nutrition perfect, and sleep etc.

to take them, before i even have nailed in the basics, would be a waste imo.


----------



## zak007

Warman said:


> ye i understand was just responding with an opinion, It all boils down to the person if you feel pride thats part of your motivation it differs for each, I can understand where your coming from tho.


yeah its kinda hard to explain but a think your with me now :thumbup1:



Cythraul said:


> im gaining strength every week, so dont feel the need to take them yet, and before i do i feel that i want to get my nutrition perfect, and sleep etc.
> 
> to take them, before i even have nailed in the basics, would be a waste imo.


yeah im still gaining strength quite a lot recently after changing my workout plan and its all about first nailing the basics I dont have my diet set out right and still gain enough

To go down the steroid route would be after a few years and not gaining as good as I am now AFTER TRYING SEVERAL DIFFRENT WORKOUTS AND UPPING NUTRITION ETC

Or you never know just give in to the dark side and make life easier  hahahaha


----------



## McGuire86

Cythraul said:


> im gaining strength every week, so dont feel the need to take them yet, and before i do i feel that i want to get my nutrition perfect, and sleep etc.
> 
> to take them, before i even have nailed in the basics, would be a waste imo.


What do you mean by a waste mate ?

I allways thought it's best not to consider them until you are close to your natural potential or at least until you have allot of years of consistent training under your belt.

But after reading quite a few threads on here the past couple days, I'm shocked to see how many people started using after only a short time training. Not trying to sound negative against them I'm just generally surprised.


----------



## wee-chris

apart from sex there isnt too many thing that beat the feeling you get when the test kicks in, u feel awesome 24/7


----------



## Beats

Before I joined this site i knew nothing about thwm and always looked at them as being BAD lol

Now I think im going to start a cycle after the new year thanks for turning me to the darkside UK-M lol


----------



## Robbyg

MY HAIR lol serious im 38 love my hair


----------



## Guest

If you've still got your hair at 38 it probably ain't goin nowhere. Steroids speed up MPB, they don't cause it.


----------



## Robbyg

My hair has been thinning for many years and i have been quite lucky in a lot of ways, to still have it so if i did start ASS yes it would speed up the process and hairloss can start at any age if you have MPB  . If i didnt care about it id be on it lol


----------



## andymc88

The only reason is I can lift the same weight or if not more than some of the lads on the gear down my gym


----------



## jjcooper

Fucc pride!


----------



## retro-mental

Money, sod all this pride cheating nonsense.

Do you feel its cheating haveing whey or straps or a rack etc etc, just coz they aint illegal then you feel there allright. What about prohormones ? still cheating ?

If i had the money i would use gear as i want to get somewher and my genetics aint the best, I aint ever going to compete so whats with all the cheating talk. I think people that say that are nieve


----------



## jjcooper

not even illegal to use! or import or export!

The UK are actually sensible when it comes to this, not like the us and EU banning things that they know **** all about really. there is a few documentaries about america and steroids, all the docs were like no don't make them illegal etc, because the docs knew there were more pressing issues with booze tobbaco and cocaine etc! but the politicians decided otherwise. (like they know more than the doctors, then a renowned steroid user Arnie became governor california, some crazy policies the us have)

Just illegal to sell or give to someone else, i.e giving it to a friend etc!


----------



## retro-mental

jjcooper said:


> not even illegal to use! or import or export!
> 
> The UK are actually sensible when it comes to this, not like the us and EU banning things that they know **** all about really. there is a few documentaries about america and steroids, all the docs were like no don't make them illegal etc, because the docs knew there were more pressing issues with booze tobbaco and cocaine etc! but the politicians decided otherwise. (like they know more than the doctors, then a renowned steroid user Arnie became governor california, some crazy policies the us have)
> 
> Just illegal to sell or give to someone else, i.e giving it to a friend etc!


Yeah thats what i ment , Alot of people that stay natural dont really understand the laws on gear, Some people may read my post and think i use AAS but i dont and never have, I am not proud of that fact but it is a fact. i dont understand some nattys feelings towards gear when there in a sport that is made better by gear.

Its like being into formula one and thinking they should only drive road cars !!!!!


----------



## zero2hero2013

i dont use them, for a couple of reasons,

1, wouldnt know what to do

2, wouldnt know where to find them

3, worried about side effects

4, like the idea of doing it within my own limits

5, love giving myself the hardest possible time ot get to my targets

6, i want to see what i could look like after a couple of years of training natty, also dont particularly want to have huge muscles, after the lean musclar look so i dont really need them.


----------



## SeanStones

Christmas as soon as thats out the way

Think I will try my first test and dbol cycle i have always wanted to try it and thanks to UK-M have the info to try it safely and support of the other members

Like Retro said not alot of ppl understand the laws and have a media guided view on users we just get extreme cases rammed down our throat all the time!

I was naive to how many people in the gym take steroids if i'm honest there is defo more than you think.......


----------



## jjcooper

SeanStones said:


> Christmas as soon as thats out the way
> 
> Think I will try my first test and dbol cycle i have always wanted to try it and thanks to UK-M have the info to try it safely and support of the other members
> 
> Like Retro said not alot of ppl understand the laws and have a media guided view on users we just get extreme cases rammed down our throat all the time!
> 
> I was naive to how many people in the gym take steroids if i'm honest there is defo more than you think.......


I would do just one compound and see how you react to it! i loved my first cycle, test only 500mg/week! just see how you react to that, if all goes well next cycle add in the d-bols if you feel the need! people react differently to aas than others.


----------



## SeanStones

jjcooper said:


> I would do just one compound and see how you react to it! i loved my first cycle, test only 500mg/week! just see how you react to that, if all goes well next cycle add in the d-bols if you feel the need! people react differently to aas than others.


i've ran dbol before so i'm good to go with the test aswell

no sides with the dbol except strength gains and the confidence boost!

but ur reply shows how good is it on here


----------



## Beats

Im thinking of a wee anavar cycle slow steady gains and might just be me being daft but I feel less chance of sides with Var


----------



## eezy1

ive got other areas i need to improve in. if i ever take gear it`ll be the final piece in the puzzle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Only thing right now is not being able to guarantee consistency with diet and training over Xmas. I'm not going on some sort of massive binge by any means but it's just a lot harder this time of year; parties, gym not always open around the holidays. Come February though (after my stag do) I'm all over a tbol cycle then after the honeymoon I'll prepare a test e cycle I think.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Glassback, I take immunesuppressants too for lupus and i take steroids and growth with no side effects, I get my bloods done regularly and all my organs are monitored and everything seems to be fine.

Just saying


----------



## Redbeard85

Honestly, if I could afford it I would mate i would...thats the only reason...


----------



## a.notherguy

initially i promised my ex that i wouldnt.

now she is my ex i thought about running a course of PH's

but it turns out that i still have serious addiction issues which i have spent periods of my life fighting and i think that if i was to start then i would prob end up fcuking myself up one way or another (i always find a way lol).

for me that is a good enough reason to stay natty


----------



## littlesimon

To put it simply, I can't be ****d with it.

Everything around my training is simple.

Diet is simple

Program is simple

I can't even be ****d with Whey or Creatine much less anything else.

Steroids would over complicate things for me to be honest.

Taking whatever grams of whatever substance with whatever needle in whatever part of the body at whatever time of the day. Then making sure you get the right meds for a PCT etc. Then there's getting regular blood tests done to keep on top of any health issues that may arise. Just can't be bothered.

I'm not anti-steroid though, just not for me and I honestly don't think I need to take any.


----------



## exalta

jjcooper said:


> not even illegal to use! or import or export!
> 
> The UK are actually sensible when it comes to this, not like the us and EU banning things that they know **** all about really. there is a few documentaries about america and steroids, all the docs were like no don't make them illegal etc, because the docs knew there were more pressing issues with booze tobbaco and cocaine etc! but the politicians decided otherwise. (like they know more than the doctors, then a renowned steroid user Arnie became governor california, some crazy policies the us have)
> 
> Just illegal to sell or give to someone else, i.e giving it to a friend etc!


Are you sure about that?

They're class C, illegal to supply and possess without a doctor's prescription. That means UGL steroids -- the ones that everyone's taking -- are most definitely illegal, all of the time. Possession may be waived most of the time, but don't kid yourself into thinking they're legal to possess.


----------



## Breda

Nothing keeping me natural anymore.... I'm ready to be awsome!!


----------



## McGuire86

I'm just trying to understand why some people take them so early in their bodybuilding journey and what makes people stay natural.

I was always under the assumption that you should reach your natural potential before considering them ?

What puts me off is the side effect risks, but the more people I see doing them with no sides makes me wonder. Also I thought (probably wrong) that once you start you should continue as if you stop taking for a considerable amount of time you will lose your gains, so the odd cycle here and there would be pointless? Myth or true ?

I'm all for improving my gains and will do whatever is possible, I'm just trying to learn and understand as much as I can


----------



## flinty90

im surprised all you natty scum havent snapped your puny fingers typing your posts in this thread pmsl !!!!

Flinty quickly runs out before all the natty scum chase him down, (but then cos im a dirty roider my cardio lets me down and i get caught blowing out my a$$ 20 yards down the street pmsl)


----------



## big chas

i`ve always been natural - people want everything in a hurry - natural gains are longer lasting ; good genetics will always win out staying natural is best ...


----------



## flinty90

Toby1 said:


> I'd put my money on the guy with a truck load of juice and crap genetics over the natural guy with amazing genetics 9 times out of 10


agreed !!!


----------



## Djibril

i havent cycled yet but for me theres no reason to stay natural, i wont be blasting and cruising and stay all year on but ill be doing my cycles.

yes you can make gains naturally, but lets not lie here , drugs makes a reasonable diference, you can see it even in people that are not dedicated much into their nutrition and training regimen only when their on though, cause they look like **** afterwards

for me i decided to start using because my lifestyle at 21 is sure not like the average guys my age, i cook everyday all the meals of the day, dont miss any meal or workout so thats the reason i decided to use, if i was a lazy ***, missed workouts, ate crap every now and then, smoked, got drunk then i would not use


----------



## damerush

Like a lot of people have said already, not at that point in my training yet, by that I mean there are holes in my training and diet that need sorting first. I`m a little worried about side effects from gear but tbh I didnt worry when I used to drink myself paralytic. I think a lot of people are the same, it seems foreign to us even though we all create test naturally in our bodies.


----------



## retro-mental

There always seems to be this competition between natty and users.

I just seem myself as a lifter with less money and bigger balls !!!!


----------



## Djibril

retro-mental said:


> There always seems to be this competition between natty and users.
> 
> I just seem myself as a lifter with less money and bigger balls !!!!


unfortunately i see them haters everyday at my gym, they see a Big guy and start saying, blah my dick will still work untill my 60s and crap like that and start lagging like retards. i call it being jealous though.


----------



## retro-mental

Toby1 said:


> There's no competition mate. Competition implies that both sides have an equal likelihood of winning. You natty scum don't stand a chance :lol:


That all depends on if its a big dangly balls comp !!!!!


----------



## biggilb

littlesimon said:


> To put it simply, I can't be ****d with it.
> 
> Everything around my training is simple.
> 
> Diet is simple
> 
> Program is simple
> 
> I can't even be ****d with Whey or Creatine much less anything else.
> 
> Steroids would over complicate things for me to be honest.
> 
> Taking whatever grams of whatever substance with whatever needle in whatever part of the body at whatever time of the day. Then making sure you get the right meds for a PCT etc. Then there's getting regular blood tests done to keep on top of any health issues that may arise. Just can't be bothered.
> 
> I'm not anti-steroid though, just not for me and I honestly don't think I need to take any.


I use to use gear, but uve put it in a nutshell as to why il probably never use again. I have a basic diet, simply programme that keeps me strong and big enough and just cant be bothered with any complications. And by the way, at 20 stone and those pbs your doing brilliantly without them, nice one.


----------



## zak007

as a lot of people have mentioned its due to cost how much does a starting cycle cost

and you never know I may swallow my pride and follow the dark side as before I joined this website I didnt know how common it was for people to be using them.


----------



## Newbie8784

I hear after using steroids its almost impossible to go back to being a natural. I'm not the biggest guy in the gym, and it doesn't really bother me, slow progress and I know I've earned every ounce of muscle I gain. Having said that I don't have a problem with people using steroids once they've reached their natural limits, only with people using steroids as a shortcut...


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Lots of reasons:-

Cost - I cant even afford to eat moderately amounts of meat a day as it is. Cant bodybuild on 20 quid a week... Let alone support a steroid cycle. So cant even afford the diet for starters.

Dangerous - Steroids can kill you and have killed a lot of people. People can deny it all they like but it has happened and does happen. I dont have the slightest clue what I'm doing so would likely do myself a lot of harm. Most deaths and screw ups are due to people abusing and not knowing what their doing which could be me as i dont have a clue.

Perceptions - Couldnt deal with the **** from friends and family. Everyone assumes the only people who take steroids are gang members and violent sadistic meat heads. Its utter bollocks sure but there are a hell of a lot of uneducated tits out there.

I dont want to be massive - LOL yeah its a cliche aint it.... But in all honesty I dont want to be a 19 stone behemoth with 18 inch guns I just like to be stronger and more shredded than the average joe, mabye that doesnt make me an offical bodybuilder but I'm by no means the only person on here who is like that.


----------



## Mattye8

The side effects scare me...... :/

Plus the transformation I have made naturally, and the amount of compliments I get on a day to day business, with people saying Im juicing and the satisfaction I experience knowing Im not!

However I have began intensley looking into AAS as I feel I am neally ready for it...... We will see though.


----------



## Bamse

I don't know, is my answer. Do I need a reason not to do something?


----------



## McGuire86

Not at all mate, just having one of those stages when I weigh up the pros and cons to see is it really worth it etc


----------



## Bamse

McGuire86 said:


> Not at all mate, just having one of those stages when I weigh up the pros and cons to see is it really worth it etc


It's a fair question, I was just thinking out loud.


----------



## Moonbeam

The price and the fact that once you get some good gains you aint going to want to stop there. Might one day though when I get fat ;0


----------



## SneakyCarrot

Too complicated. People judge you for being a gearhead. PCT. Side effects. Small balls. Rage. Spots. Health Issues. Libido...

I dont use gear and never will. Ive gone from being 6ft 3" @ 10.5 stone and middle teens of bodyfat to 16.5 stone and in the high teens of bf% in two and something years from the age of 19 to 21. Im fit, healthy. I ride up mountains on weekends on my bike. Do running/ rowing/ cycling in the gym. I always have energy thanks to my diet. My lifts are much better than alot of gear heads at the gym.

Some roiders attitudes **** me off aswell. Fair enough the people who go on roids, work hard, get massive and are still stoked on the gym and help others. Its the dickheads that stand in the corner of the gym like they own the place cos they cycled dbol walking about like terry 10 men. Some have stinking attitudes to anyone fat/ thin/ people trying to get anywhere also which really annoys me as everyone at the gym is there to change. Some think unless you are on gear youll never be as good as them and they are above. Natty is a hard long slog and I personally think its more rewarding. So long as you respect people who want to go it naturally then whatever.


----------



## gummyp

Illegal in my country, no source, not reached natural potential and not clued up enough in PCTs


----------



## Glassback

Anyone who says its cheating and is serious is just trying to compensate for what they lack because thy don't use AAS.

In short they're jealous.


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Anyone who says its cheating and is serious is just trying to compensate for what they lack because thy don't use AAS.
> 
> In short they're jealous.


yes mate , cheating is a stupid thing to say. AAS is just another tool in the toolbox. some people use it some people dont , unless your in a natural cometition and using then thats the only reason cheating can be applied ...

people either buy more tools for there toolbox.. or p1ss about with there cheaper tools from argos , and hope they dont break whilst doing the job X


----------



## Tassotti

Argos really do sell everything... :lol:

I'm wondering about powerlifting and strongmen comps.

Now, dirty filthy roiders are obviously going to be stronger, and I know there are tested and untested comps.

Say you have an untested powerlifting comp....you have 1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place etc......

Now if these lifters were natural, would the placings still be the same?

I guess what I am trying to say is would the winner still be strongesdt if everyone was natural

Im putting this really badly...On lots of flu meds at the moment


----------



## Pkant2002

jjcooper said:


> not even illegal to use! or import or export!
> 
> The UK are actually sensible when it comes to this, not like the us and EU banning things that they know **** all about really. there is a few documentaries about america and steroids, all the docs were like no don't make them illegal etc, because the docs knew there were more pressing issues with booze tobbaco and cocaine etc! but the politicians decided otherwise. (like they know more than the doctors, then a renowned steroid user Arnie became governor california, some crazy policies the us have)
> 
> Just illegal to sell or give to someone else, i.e giving it to a friend etc!


Sorry for the late reply not had a computer for a few days. I am natural and don't consider it cheating but i think pure fear plays a part that first time is always scary. I think this is made worse by not knowing anyone who uses ect.

I have been reading this site a fair bit and all the stickies and i still feel i have no clue, i read about the pro hormones ect that are Legal as such but then i have no clue on the side effects and what i have to take to counter this. I mean clearly it takes a lot of research but some of the pro hormones can they be taken without the counter drugs to prevent oestrogen/gyno/similar side effects ? If there are any threads that are a must read please link me i would very much be interested in reading up about them.

For example this product http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-ursobolic-100-caps.cfm

Ursobolic tablets,

is marketed to be an amazing product and its on what i would call a trusted site yet i am almost positive its either one rubbish and a waste of my money or 2 a complete lie and in fact if i dont take this along side something else could have damaging effects. I am sure if i read up on it properly i could find the answers its just difficult if you don't know where to look.


----------



## gasscack

I have been training for many years now and have never had the urge to take anything, but then I have always been quite strong and in not to bad a shape so I simply never had the need for them.


----------



## cuggster

McGuire86 said:


> Just curious to see what motivates you to bodybuild naturally ?
> 
> I'm natural and take pride in having natural gains also because I'm uneasy about the potential side effects from steroids. However I see more and more people doing it and they seem fine, no sides or anything. I also know of people younger than me who were alot smaller than myself, who didn't train or anything. Then I see them 1 year later after steroid use and they are ALOT bigger than myself. So I ask myself why am I doing this when I could be doing that ?
> 
> So what are your personal reasons for why you stay natural ?
> 
> Thanks!


 they might look good on the outside, but on the inside they are killing themselves with excessive you, i dont have any problems with gear use whatsoever, it has crossed my mind many times, but whats keeping me on track is the effects of using them at a young age (18) and without a fully developed plateau


----------



## cuggster

use i meant


----------



## Bamse

Here's a clever answer, for those who are so inclined: the definition of natural is what keeps me staying natural. Because it really isn't written in stone where to draw the line.


----------



## MASSdebator

I would always encourage people to stay natural or drug free! It is the individuals choice as to where they want to take there bodybuilding career but what is not needed is to think your better than the other person depending on which route you have choosen, we are all bodybuilders and we should stick by and support each another!!! You can achieve great things being lifetime drug free and you can compete against the assisted guys if your good enough, dedicated enough and have a good knowledge of nutrition and training it just takes longer!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Tassotti said:


> Argos really do sell everything... :lol:
> 
> I'm wondering about powerlifting and strongmen comps.
> 
> Now, dirty filthy roiders are obviously going to be stronger, and I know there are tested and untested comps.
> 
> Say you have an untested powerlifting comp....you have 1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place etc......
> 
> Now if these lifters were natural, would the placings still be the same?
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is would the winner still be strongesdt if everyone was natural
> 
> Im putting this really badly...On lots of flu meds at the moment


I'm not entirely sure but I think some people can react better/worse to steroids so some will get more out of than others and possibly overtake who was previously stronger than them natural when doing the same cycles etc.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Not Anti-AAS been on this site too long to say something as stupid as that :lol: but the sheer amount of talk on it on this site is kinda overwhelming sometimes for someone who's not a user. Its just thread after thread after thread I realise its a huge part of bodybuilding but I do sometimes wish there were more natural trainers on this site to share stuff with. Also noticed how it seems anyone whos been on the site for say 3 months or longer ends up using steroids (its their choice I know!) I think because of the sheer amount of talk about it here. Very minute amount of people who have been a member on here for say a year and are still not using and these tend to be some of the most dedicated trainers on the site!


----------



## lukeee

Rolla said:


> Too complicated. People judge you for being a gearhead. PCT. Side effects. Small balls. Rage. Spots. Health Issues. Libido...
> 
> I dont use gear and never will. Ive gone from being 6ft 3" @ 10.5 stone and middle teens of bodyfat to 16.5 stone and in the high teens of bf% in two and something years from the age of 19 to 21. Im fit, healthy. I ride up mountains on weekends on my bike. Do running/ rowing/ cycling in the gym. I always have energy thanks to my diet. My lifts are much better than alot of gear heads at the gym.
> 
> Some roiders attitudes **** me off aswell. Fair enough the people who go on roids, work hard, get massive and are still stoked on the gym and help others. Its the dickheads that stand in the corner of the gym like they own the place cos they cycled dbol walking about like terry 10 men. Some have stinking attitudes to anyone fat/ thin/ people trying to get anywhere also which really annoys me as everyone at the gym is there to change. Some think unless you are on gear youll never be as good as them and they are above. Natty is a hard long slog and I personally think its more rewarding. So long as you respect people who want to go it naturally then whatever.


Who is this Terry ten men??


----------



## Readyandwaiting

i want to keep my testicles above average in size.


----------



## Rick89

Its only cheating if competing in drug banned feds etc

I competed in untested comp strongman and top three (myslef included being 2nd) were all very open about use so not cheating IMO

I trained natty for years and got up to 17 stone with hard work and food

useing gear now I train alot harder and eat much better so is alot more hard work then you nattys think

I am all for peoples views and choices, respect that, but do believe some nattys here need to get off there high horse a bit

Just my opinion though


----------



## Rick89

Readyandwaiting said:


> i want to keep my testicles above average in size.


Than use clomid or hcg mate simples


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Rick89 said:


> Than use clomid or hcg mate simples


Oh you thought I was answering the question?

NO,

GENERALLY I WANT TO KEEP MY TESTICLES ABOVE AVERAGE IN SIZE

:lol:


----------



## Breda

Rick89 said:


> Its only cheating if competing in drug banned feds etc
> 
> I competed in untested comp strongman and top three (myslef included being 2nd) were all very open about use so not cheating IMO
> 
> I trained natty for years and got up to 17 stone with hard work and food
> 
> useing gear now I train alot harder and eat much better so is alot more hard work then you nattys think
> 
> I am all for peoples views and choices, respect that, but do believe some nattys here need to get off there high horse a bit
> 
> Just my opinion though


Good post Rick

Get off your high horses yo natty cnuts :whistling:


----------



## Rick89

Readyandwaiting said:


> Oh you thought I was answering the question?
> 
> NO,
> 
> GENERALLY I WANT TO KEEP MY TESTICLES ABOVE AVERAGE IN SIZE
> 
> :lol:


LOL


----------



## maxie

I couldnt give a flyng fcuk what anybody chooses to do its up to you what you do,i personally think a steroid using bodybuilder looks better but i cant be bothered with taking gear,ive tried it,liked it,but chose to come off them for my own reasons.

Lets face it if they were 100% safe and 100% legal we would all be on them!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Rick89 said:


> I am all for peoples views and choices, respect that, but do believe some nattys here need to get off there high horse a bit
> 
> Just my opinion though


Hope you werent referrin to me there big man  I just want to be loved for my low test levels


----------



## Rick89

Wardy21 said:


> Hope you werent referrin to me there big man


100 percent not mate

liked your posts alot mate and agree with the fact alot just talk about gear all day long and see it as the be all and end all to life

as you know me mate i love coming on here to discuss training methods and am passionate about lifting I think you will agree


----------



## Rick89

maxie said:


> I couldnt give a flyng fcuk what anybody chooses to do its up to you what you do,i personally think a steroid using bodybuilder looks better but i cant be bothered with taking gear,ive tried it,liked it,but chose to come off them for my own reasons.
> 
> Lets face it if they were 100% safe and 100% legal we would all be on them!


They are 100 percent legal mate


----------



## dtlv

Rick89 said:


> *Its only cheating if competing in drug banned feds etc*
> 
> I competed in untested comp strongman and top three (myslef included being 2nd) were all very open about use so not cheating IMO
> 
> I trained natty for years and got up to 17 stone with hard work and food
> 
> useing gear now I train alot harder and eat much better so is alot more hard work then you nattys think
> 
> I am all for peoples views and choices, respect that, but do believe some nattys here need to get off there high horse a bit
> 
> Just my opinion though


I agree with this, good post.

I don't see anything immoral about using AAS or PEDs of any kind -so long as its not done secretively in a competetive situation. A second thing I guess that does bother me as part of this is where AAS users give advice for training and diet recommending a protocol which worked for them whilst they were dosed up to the eyeballs and then tell everyone, including natural trainers, they have to train or eat this way - ANY training or dietary advice has to be qualified by the possible impact of AAS use upon it.

A classic example of this is the very high protein diet - one of the main things AAS use does physiologically is raise the refractory ceiling on protein synthesis - in other words the body can convert a much higher percentage of your dietary protein intake into muscle when you use AAS, but when natural a much higher percentage will get used for energy.

If you take AAS it would be almost wasteful not to have a high protein intake, if you are natural it could be seen as wasteful if you do have a very high protein intake.

On UKM everyone is welcome - PED users and naturals alike, and both sets of choices will be equally respected and subject to teasing and banter... everyone is in the same game afterall and that what counts the most.


----------



## MattGriff

The argument of when people are clean or not is an ole and boring one.

Personally I am clean, always have been and I have acheived some big lifts whilebeing clean. Diet, rest & training principles massively help.

The easiest way in my opinionto stay clean is to just look at yourself in the mirror and be honest with yourself, why would anybody not want to be clean?

Not only keeping you clean but I find regular hot showers helps calm down my jab sites.


----------



## Rick89

Deffo agree with above

diet especially is a different kettle of fish when bangin in AAS and slin etc


----------



## Rick89

MattGriff said:


> The argument of when people are clean or not is an ole and boring one.
> 
> Personally I am clean, always have been and I have acheived some big lifts whilebeing clean. Diet, rest & training principles massively help.
> 
> The easiest way in my opinionto stay clean is to just look at yourself in the mirror and be honest with yourself, why would anybody not want to be clean?
> 
> Not only keeping you clean but I find regular hot showers helps calm down my jab sites.


LMAO reps buddy


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Rick89 said:


> 100 percent not mate
> 
> liked your posts alot mate and agree with the fact alot just talk about gear all day long and see it as the be all and end all to life
> 
> as you know me mate i love coming on here to discuss training methods and am passionate about lifting I think you will agree


Well thats a relief  Yeah I know mate and likewise I like reading your training methods and ridiculous diets 



Dtlv74 said:


> I agree with this, good post.
> 
> I don't see anything immoral about using AAS or PEDs of any kind -so long as its not done secretively in a competetive situation. A second thing I guess that does bother me as part of this is where AAS users give advice for training and diet recommending a protocol which worked for them whilst they were dosed up to the eyeballs and then tell everyone, including natural trainers, they have to train or eat this way - ANY training or dietary advice has to be qualified by the possible impact of AAS use upon it.
> 
> A classic example of this is the very high protein diet - one of the main things AAS use does physiologically is raise the refractory ceiling on protein synthesis - in other words the body can convert a much higher percentage of your dietary protein intake into muscle when you use AAS, but when natural a much higher percentage will get used for energy.
> 
> If you take AAS it would be almost wasteful not to have a high protein intake, if you are natural it could be seen as wasteful if you do have a very high protein intake.
> 
> On UKM everyone is welcome - PED users and naturals alike, and both sets of choices will be equally respected and subject to teasing and banter... everyone is in the same game afterall and that what counts the most.


Good post as usual Sir  While we're on the subject would you say 200g protein a day is fine for a natty 3 day a week trainer?


----------



## Rob68

The government keep me natty,seems that a crisis loan isnt aloud for turning to the darkside,its for junkies n p1ssheads to get there daily fix, i said i resemble a junkie but they not having it

Im now putting plans together to do a live-aid,but it will be called roid-aid....donations readily accepted


----------



## Rick89

I will donate a handfull of Dbol as its for a good cause


----------



## Rob68

I hope youve got big fcuk off hands rick lol


----------



## Rick89

lol


----------



## Prophecy

This forum has completely changed my mind about steroids. A few weeks ago I still thought 'steroids' was a bad word. The only thing I knew about steroids is what it felt like to be beat up by a couple of roided doormen who were using them! Now, I can see that they can be used in a controlled way for people who are wanting to get big, and a lot of you guys on them come across relatively normal... 

I wouldn't take them because, I've heard that they can mess up your liver and can cause you to p1ss blood (makes me shiver just thinking about that), and also I don't have the money.


----------



## Rob68

Prophecy said:


> This forum has completely changed my mind about steroids. A few weeks ago I still thought 'steroids' was a bad word. The only thing I knew about steroids is what it felt like to be beat up by a couple of roided doormen who were using them! Now, I can see that they can be used in a controlled way for people who are wanting to get big, and a lot of you guys on them come across relatively normal...
> 
> I wouldn't take them because, *I've heard that they can mess up your liver and can cause you to p1ss blood *(makes me shiver just thinking about that), and also I don't have the money.


Its like anything i guess,i think if you do your homework then things like this can be avoided,i aint an authority on it though


----------



## henryv

Pkant2002 said:


> For example this product http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-ursobolic-100-caps.cfm
> 
> Ursobolic tablets,
> 
> is marketed to be an amazing product and its on what i would call a trusted site yet i am almost positive its either one rubbish and a waste of my money or 2 a complete lie and in fact if i dont take this along side something else could have damaging effects. I am sure if i read up on it properly i could find the answers its just difficult if you don't know where to look.


Hi mate, just noticed your post. Ursobolic isn't a prohormone and you don't need to take anything alongside it to prevent negative effects.

The Potential Benefits of Ursolic Acid  < this thread might answer some of your questions about it, but if you have any more feel free to ask in here or by PM.


----------



## flinty90

Only the fact that im skinny and cant keep my gains regardless of what i do !!!


----------



## Breda

pmsl


----------



## Breda

Oh and for all you nattys saying it messes with your liver......... I hope you dont drink liquor!!!


----------



## 4NT5

No interest in taking steroids and doubt this will change so I guess that's why I will stay natural!!

Nothing against them or people who do take them even if they were once smaller than me and now bigger each to their own needs


----------



## Riddar

The reason I don't and never will use steroids, and also why I'm hesitant when it comes to supplements, is because in my mind, I'll be thinking I only made these gains because of them. If I stay completely natural and just dependent on food, then I have no worries if I can't afford the extras one month or something. Just the way I am.


----------



## Pkant2002

I posted on a thread like this before when I had completely different views and I felt acsessability was a key factor.

4 months on I suddenly no longer feel this way, but due to being a type 1 diabetic with high blood presure at 19 I just don't think its worth the risk.

Sides often include blood presure spikes and I don't want it to go up further. Also I can't find much research into any diabetics on roids and the effects its had on their control ect, so basically I'm too scared to be the first to find out.

(ps I know there must be some out there wasn't being serious about being 1st)


----------



## Barker

Pkant2002 said:


> I posted on a thread like this before when I had completely different views and I felt acsessability was a key factor.
> 
> 4 months on I suddenly no longer feel this way, but due to being a type 1 diabetic with high blood presure at 19 I just don't think its worth the risk.
> 
> Sides often include blood presure spikes and I don't want it to go up further. Also I can't find much research into any diabetics on roids and the effects its had on their control ect, so basically I'm too scared to be the first to find out.
> 
> (ps I know there must be some out there wasn't being serious about being 1st)


Post a poll on here mate and find out peoples experiences.


----------



## waynesta

what keeps me natural, my good looks


----------



## Pkant2002

IronDan said:


> 1. Don't really want to be injecting on a daily basis with some underground chemical.
> 
> 2. Orals + PCT are WAY too expensive in the long run such as anavar
> 
> 3. I want to keep my swimmers
> 
> 4. And most important - I don't want to beat my granny to death in a vicious dirty roiding rampage :whistling:


Out of curiosity you have touched on something which gets me thinking.

How much would a cycle of pro hormones plus anything you take on cycle, and PCT cost. Is it up around the 100 mark or are you looking at more like 300 ?


----------



## Robbyg

The price of AS here in Oz it way to expensive, to prep for a comp over here it would be just for a simple cycle about 2-3k around 1500-2000 uk pounds


----------



## flinty90

is this thread still going lol.. i thought you would have all realised by now that bieng a weak skinny cnut was just no good for you and turned to the darkside... you always keep a few stragglers i suppose lol X


----------



## Bamse

flinty90 said:


> is this thread still going lol.. i thought you would have all realised by now that bieng a weak skinny cnut was just no good for you and turned to the darkside... you always keep a few stragglers i suppose lol X


Oh, that reminds me of what keeps me natural: the thought of reaching Flinty's sizewithout gear and then ask him for help with a first cycle as I no longer want to be a weak skinny cnut.


----------



## TS99

Same as the gym i go to, it annoys me everyone does em and gets bigger than me, ive been trainer over a year and have fallen into the circle... first cylce of just dbol... i dont want to do it but i want to get bigger!

**** YOU STEROIDS, **** YOU


----------



## lumix

When I'm confident that I have went as far as I can 'natural' I will taks aas.

And looking at myself in the mirrow, that will not be soon lol


----------



## Bish83

My hair


----------



## cas

a work friend of mine started taking steroids the week he started at the gym....i had been training a lot longer than him and was so determine to keep up with him while still remaining natural. and then he got sacked (not related story) then i seen him a few months later and was just like i can not compete with that, his growth was insane....

so i turned to the drugs myself soon after that!

sometimes i wonder how much bigger i would be if i just started using aas all along from the beginning, after all i am going to the gym to get bigger and was just spinning my wheels 

if you are staying natty because of your morals then keep strong guys. but if it is fear that is holding you back then get over it, there is nothing better than getting newbie gains when you have been lifting for years!


----------



## Bish83

@CAS dont mind me paraphrasing from your original post but at 6 foot you weighed 14.7lbs mostly fat had a diet mainly consisting of anything you can get your hands on, mc'ds every few days (of which you know was very naughty) using a workout plan designed by who exactly?

And you can't understand why you were spinning your wheels?

I hate reading posts from guys like this that assume they knew what they were doing to begin with. Fact is you can get to a pretty good size and strength without using any steroids within a relatively small time and it doesn't mean you have to buy every supplement known to man to do it.


----------



## cas

Bish83 said:


> @CAS dont mind me paraphrasing from your original post but at 6 foot you weighed 14.7lbs mostly fat had a diet mainly consisting of anything you can get your hands on, mc'ds every few days (of which you know was very naughty) using a workout plan designed by who exactly?
> 
> And you can't understand why you were spinning your wheels?
> 
> I hate reading posts from guys like this that assume they knew what they were doing to begin with. Fact is you can get to a pretty good size and strength without using any steroids within a relatively small time and it doesn't mean you have to buy every supplement known to man to do it.


you can question it if you like man, i was 15stone 7lbs...i am cutting now so my diet is controlled. and now weigh 14.10

when i was bulking (last two years) i started off with good intentions eating chicken plus other meats, with rice/pasta/potatoes etc and got stuck at a weight but still managed to gain 2 stone in the first year, after the first year once the newbie gains have started to slow i was getting frustrated and decided to eat well out of my margin for error. leaving now question weather i ate enough eat day, but still only put fat on at a slow(ish) rate which builds up over a period of time without really noticing.

size will come no matter what you eat, its just a matter of putting on fat with it....however progress was still insanely slow.

started a dbol cycle and did not put on that much weight... got half way through my second cycle and decided to stop...and now i am cutting on test.

i have never told lies about my diet, i see no need to bs everone about it.

why would i have a "designed workout plan" do many people have one? does this make me less of a human?

i know people can get big without the need for aas, but aas makes a long hard job so much easier


----------



## flinty90

Bamse said:


> Oh, that reminds me of what keeps me natural: *the thought of reaching Flinty's sizewithout gear* and then ask him for help with a first cycle as I no longer want to be a weak skinny cnut.


keep thinking sunshine lol X


----------



## Milky

What keeps me natural.......

FU*K ALL !!

As you were people...


----------



## Dazzaa

gav76 said:


> i honestly dont see it as cheating, its just science


Not to mention you still have to put in all the hard work, deal with all the side effects and you still have to deit correctly.... You might get bigger more quickly but the effort is just as much as a natural bodybuilder - if it was cheating you'd not have to struggle through shut down, you'd be able to skip your diet and eat as you wish etc

IMHO


----------



## blue0eyes0

i was always anti steroids. i have always been sensible and was knick named sensible dan lol. never thought i would do them. I was a hardgaining ectomorph and at 11 and a half stone and 6ft 3 i looked like a skeleton. I was sick of the way i looked and hit the gym. I got to 12 and a half fairly quickly (around 3-4 months) because of newbie gains. In the next year i got to around 12st 9 which was terrible progress. In the following 2 years i got a a pound or two at most. And BTW my diet was good and training decent also. I seemed to have hit a plateu, not what i would describe as my genetic potential but it was clear to me that even if i made my diet a bit better and trained a bit harder and smarter that gains from here on in were going to come very very slowly. And although i had got to 12st 10 i still looked quite thin at 6ft 3. So i did a 4 week cycle of t bullets which are a prohormone. they cost me 50 pounds. Gains started around week 2 and by week 4 i was 13st 10. One stone in a few weeks. no pct. kept all of it. no change in bodyfat either. So now a few months on i am currently on a sustanon cycle and weighing 14st 9 and im not anywhere near the end of the cycle. Also no negative side effects whatsoever so far. so 12st 10 to 14st 9 and in less than 3 months. what keeps me staying natural..........lol


----------



## Bish83

cas said:


> i have never told lies about my diet, i see no need to bs everone about it.
> 
> why would i have a "designed workout plan" do many people have one? does this make me less of a human?
> 
> i know people can get big without the need for aas, but aas makes a long hard job so much easier


Its just best to use a solid well tested workout routine over creating your own until you know how to design one. Bodybuilding or not you still have to progress on a routine and if you have plateaued in the gym then your gains wont be as good.

I don't believe many guys on these forums can consistently train long enough day in day out to get to a point where their gains would be faster on juice than natural on a well layed out workout routine.

Im certain i read on here test is best its the foundation used before everything else is considered. No stack or cycle should be done without it including dbol.


----------



## Kennyken

cas said:


> a work friend of mine started taking steroids the week he started at the gym....i had been training a lot longer than him and was so determine to keep up with him while still remaining natural. and then he got sacked (not related story) then i seen him a few months later and was just like i can not compete with that, his growth was insane....
> 
> so i turned to the drugs myself soon after that!
> 
> sometimes i wonder how much bigger i would be if i just started using aas all along from the beginning, after all i am going to the gym to get bigger and was just spinning my wheels
> 
> if you are staying natty because of your morals then keep strong guys. but if it is fear that is holding you back then get over it, there is nothing better than getting newbie gains when you have been lifting for years!


What was he taking ???

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## cas

Kennyken said:


> What was he taking ???
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


He was on tri-test 300 and anadrol, he brought it into work to show me, I gave him a right telling off..his whole diet consisted of microwave chicken curry's. I have no idea what he is on now though.

I agree bish


----------



## Wardy211436114751

blue0eyes0 said:


> i was always anti steroids. i have always been sensible and was knick named sensible dan lol. never thought i would do them. I was a hardgaining ectomorph and at 11 and a half stone and 6ft 3 i looked like a skeleton. I was sick of the way i looked and hit the gym. I got to 12 and a half fairly quickly (around 3-4 months) because of newbie gains. In the next year i got to around 12st 9 which was terrible progress. In the following 2 years i got a a pound or two at most. And BTW my diet was good and training decent also. I seemed to have hit a plateu, not what i would describe as my genetic potential but it was clear to me that even if i made my diet a bit better and trained a bit harder and smarter that gains from here on in were going to come very very slowly. And although i had got to 12st 10 i still looked quite thin at 6ft 3. So i did a 4 week cycle of t bullets which are a prohormone. they cost me 50 pounds. Gains started around week 2 and by week 4 i was 13st 10. One stone in a few weeks. no pct. kept all of it. no change in bodyfat either. So now a few months on i am currently on a sustanon cycle and weighing 14st 9 and im not anywhere near the end of the cycle. Also no negative side effects whatsoever so far. so 12st 10 to 14st 9 and in less than 3 months. what keeps me staying natural..........lol


Get out of here you dirty roiding [email protected] 

BTW at 12'9 and 6'3 you werent even halfway near your natty potential. I'm 13'5 at 5'9 and only been training about 18 months and started at about 11'5. I haven't tried to put on weight for the last 6 months either..


----------



## blue0eyes0

to wardy, i realise i wasnt even close to my natural potential and i did state that mate but, some find it harder to gain than others and my gains were painfully slow even non existent. I have put more on roiding in the last 3 months than i put on in the previous 3 years  good luck with ur natty gains tho


----------



## Guest

failing a drugs test would stop me taking them, but now I have heard of Ostarine I might reconsider. It appears that there is no everyday test for this.


----------



## kev1

health!


----------



## dazsmith69

Been natural all the time, dont see any point in changing.


----------



## beebs316

Personally dont see what the hype is all about, unless you are training to compete in something nobody really gives a ****, you can take them get huge n then well, you are huge grats  dont put me up nor down. Everybody is only interested in their own goal so its a personal achievement really cos nobody but you cares . I am happy to train to be fit and strong as thats my goal, to me being huge would be an inconvience

Either way you have to be happy with your decsion and the end results or whats the point of it


----------



## SneakyCarrot

dazsmith69 said:


> Been natural all the time, dont see any point in changing.


You look in great shape, definately a physique I aspire to have. Whats your training/ diet/ supplements like?


----------



## gummyp

After reading kennyken's AAS thread, I realised I'd never have a clue how to run a cycle and would probably destroy my body.

I'd end up looking like meat loaf in fight club


----------



## Bulk1

If your getting enough sex.. and your not competing on stage for Mr Muscle UK.. you dont need to take any.


----------



## blue0eyes0

Most ppl dont NEED to take steroids to achieve a respectable body, however some have better genetics than others. If you want to be stand out big there is only one option:whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

blue0eyes0 said:


> Most ppl dont NEED to take steroids to achieve a respectable body, however some have better genetics than others. If you want to be stand out big there is only one option:whistling:


Go away you're not natty and you didn't stay natty so go post somewhere else :cursing:

This thread is just to see some reasons why people don't use not why they should we all know if you want to be stand out big you need to take AAS...


----------



## blue0eyes0

lol ok wardy watch that roid rage


----------



## LTC

I have massive amounts of paranoia.


----------



## milzy

Rq355 said:


> it really is hard to stay natural when you see the difference in someone after a cycle but you can still make decent gains after a while from being natural tbh things stopping me would be
> 
> 1. side effects most BIGGEST
> 
> 2. jabbing... hate needles with a passion!!
> 
> 3. people knowing and talking about it
> 
> 4. source as mentioned earlier
> 
> and last of all you have a sense of pride as you didn't cheat to get to where you are :thumb:


This ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Brown

.


----------



## stoker0nine

McGuire86 said:


> Just curious to see what motivates you to bodybuild naturally ?
> 
> I'm natural and take pride in having natural gains also because I'm uneasy about the potential side effects from steroids. However I see more and more people doing it and they seem fine, no sides or anything. I also know of people younger than me who were alot smaller than myself, who didn't train or anything. Then I see them 1 year later after steroid use and they are ALOT bigger than myself. So I ask myself why am I doing this when I could be doing that ?
> 
> So what are your personal reasons for why you stay natural ?
> 
> Thanks!


McGuire, I know how you feel. I often wonder why bother being natural when you can gain so well from using steroids. I also have a close friend who I had not seen for about a year and was suddenly HUGE.

I also have another friend who attemped to use steroids a long time ago and failed miserably. He was too young (late teens). They seemed to make him permanently angry all of the time, which was hilarious.

My reason is that I don't fancy getting jabbed on a frequent basis, and the cost of it all. Plus I just like to say that i've made my gains naturally, rather than through the use of steroids which can be seen as cheating.

Cheers,

Stoker.


----------



## WilsonR6

1. Sides

2. Tried Prohormones and they didn't agree with me, was so ill I lost more than I put on

3. I have an addictive personality

4. I'm the only one out of my gym mates who hasn't benefited off steroids, I am indeed the weakest but I'm not and never will be a strongman

5. Couldn't get an erection when I came off PH's for ****ing AGES, probably the darkest few weeks of my life :/

6. I have a small head, I'd look silly if I went massive!

7. What's the rush?


----------



## AK-26

1-thinking of joining the armed forces.

2-i haven't done enough research.

3-i don't have a source.

4-dont particularly like needles.


----------



## 36-26

Lots of reasons

1. Health

2. The temporary nature of gear. I'd hate to be a certain size and strength one month and way less a few months later. It would do my head in.

3. I'd hate the extra worry of what to use and how much etc, I already spend too much time worrying about training and diet, I don't need an extra worry.

4. I want to see how big I can get naturally, I refuse to put a limitation on it. I like getting accused of using gear it means I'm doing well.

5. Money: I'm not wasting extra money on gear. I've enough bills

6. I want to set a good example for my son. I'd hate him to think I used gear. I'd like to be able to show him what can be achieved naturally.


----------



## Bulk1

The motto with Riods is.. Win NOW... FAIL later.


----------



## powerhousepeter

Mainly health and the fear of not doing enough re-search and missing something out


----------



## JackBeNimble

1. Its nice to hear people ask if your on them when your not.

2. Im still growing naturally pretty well.

3. Dont like needles.

4. Id like to compete naturally.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

My health lol.


----------

